# Outer Banks fishing in early June?



## EE

This isn't a fishing report, but involves fishing out of state so I'm hopeful I can gather some information. 

I have some friends who will be vacationing in the Outer Banks in early June and they are seeking information on good fishing in the area. Last year they were in Corolla and are considering further south. 

Any recommendations on good places in early June? Places, techniques, etc? 

thanks,
EE


----------



## kparrott154

Here is a link to a thread with a lot of information, also try some forums like Red Drum Tackle.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=174121&highlight=Outer+Banks


----------



## MDBuckeye

Tons of info out there. Even here on OGF there has been a lot posted on it. If you are wanting to fish offshore then stay nearish to Oregon Inlet or Hatteras. If you are going to beach fish then it's not as important to head that far south, IMO. Fishing in the sound is actually pretty decent that time of year as well. Offshore is my favorite and that's also that time of year when you can catch anything from tuna, billfish, mahi, shark, and all the bottom fish you want.

If you are wanting to fish offshore be warned that with the price of gas so high offshore charters are not cheap. That also being said, there are some nice head boats that stay inshore and in the bay that you can have lots of fun on as well if you want to fish from a boat.

OBX is one of my favorite spots in the country to fish and probably one of the best offshore fishing destinations in the world!


----------



## USMC_Galloway

MD,

Sorta around the same subject , but I am planning a trip down that way to kayak fish the last week of april for 10 or so days. Would you suggest the sound, or right off the beach? 

I have joined up with some of the local kayak forums along the coast, but havent had to much luck with info. One group told me to look at Fort Fisher, and Oak Island, any experience there ?


----------



## jtim68

I have fished off the beach in Corolla for the past 8+ years with varying success.The best years seem to be after the beach is cut up by a storm like last years hurricane.Good Luck!!


----------



## McBride757

USMC_Galloway said:


> MD,
> 
> Sorta around the same subject , but I am planning a trip down that way to kayak fish the last week of april for 10 or so days. Would you suggest the sound, or right off the beach?
> 
> I have joined up with some of the local kayak forums along the coast, but havent had to much luck with info. One group told me to look at Fort Fisher, and Oak Island, any experience there ?


http://fishmilitia.com/forums/

If you haven't already seen this one


----------



## hatteras1

first, you can buy your license on line or at any tackle shop. i never buy the day i arrive as it is a wasted day. i fish the inlet every fall (hatteras inlet), but a 4wd is required. It is several miles to the inlet on the sand road. cape point is excellent all year, but it is always packed and the best fishing is a very small area, and always crowded. around the corner from the point is south beach. we've done well there for all species including drum. the pilings at the old lighthouse location are always good. you need to find your spots at low tide so you'll be in good water during the high tide. information is available everywhere online and weather is a major factor. reddrumtackle.com has fishing reports,weather reports, and they update all the time. rdt is in buxton and well worth checking out. (my advise from experience) take a beach towel and gloves.. i have caught 5 sea birds in 30 years. the towel will save your fingers because you cover their head. also have an assistant. off spray at dusk and have a great time.... (pics too)


----------



## MOBIL4

I have been down to the outerbanks 5 times. Usually stay in Avon. Usually get a 1/2 day charter in the sound. 2 years ago I took my 17 ft bass tracker and fished the sound. The best idea I ever had. Caught blues and speckled trout. We were geared up for shark fishing; but ran out of days. Going back this July and taking the boat Again. I've tried the surf fishing everytime there with no success.









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hatteras1

always been nervous about sticking my outboard in the salt... considered buying the upgraded engine for that....


----------



## ShakeDown

I was in obx early June last year (corolla). Surf fishing was terrible, but I rented a center console and fished Oregon inlet and whacked the flounder. Name of the company was big wave boat rentals. Would do it again in a heartbeat.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader

Great thread, I will be in Avon NC June 9th for a week, So hopefully I can get some info from this Also


----------



## Doboy

ShakeDown said:


> I was in obx early June last year (corolla). Surf fishing was terrible, but I rented a center console and fished Oregon inlet and whacked the flounder. Name of the company was big wave boat rentals. Would do it again in a heartbeat.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


WOW! I Just HAD to look it up! +- $800 a week !? And maybe you won't get out every day??? $176.14 a day (not all that bad by 4)

We had Cheezman's 17'er last year,,,& We'll have so many fisherman coming with us this year, we might need to take 3 16'-17'ers!

hatteras1
I just can't understand the worry about salt & "The Motor" in a weeks time? 
Would 1 week of salt water use, damage something?
I really don't know,,, but I'm having a hard time believing it would?
Why couldn't you Bring your flushing 'headphones' and fresh water flush it after each use?

17 Foot May Craft Center Console with 50 HP Outboard
Adequate Dockage is Required for multiple days
N.C. Sales Tax is 6.75% 
Reservation Deposit for 17 Foot May Craft Day Rental $50.00 
Reservation Deposit for the 17 Foot May Craft Center Console $100.00
Maximum Four Persons, Gear and Fishing Equipment
7 Day Rental The 7th rental day is FREE!
6 Day Rental $800.00 $854.00 includes Sales Tax./ $133.33 per Day
5 Day Rental $750.00 $800.63 includes Sales Tax / $150.00 per Day
4 Day Rental $660.00 $704.55 includes Sales Tax / $165.00 per Day
3 Day Rental $555.00 $592.46 includes Sales Tax / $185.00 per Day
2 Day Rental $400.00 $427.00 includes Sales Tax / $200.00 per Day
One Day Rental Special $165.00 $176.14 includes Sales Tax
Fuel and Oil is included with Day Rental, Please return boat clean! 
Credit Card or $500.00 Cash Security Deposit 

http://www.outerbanksboatrentals.com/ratesandservices.htm


----------



## hatteras1

yes i would be nervous (even a week) the ocean motors are made with more stainless. i would want to wash the motor outside and flush it every night. the anodes would be the first thing. i considered buying a 21' skiff and parking it at my friends in hatteras. it would save storage and hauling it 1600 miles every trip. let him and his family use it when i'm not... B.


----------



## hatteras1

they also have campgrounds on the island, but i can't give you prices. they are clean and seem nice. "there are 10,000 misquitos for every visitor".... maybe i exaggerated
a bit.......


----------



## EE

Great responses folks, very thankful for the information. I will pass this thread on to my friends and hopefully it will help guide them!

EE


----------



## FishJunky

Go to pierandsurf.com site is just like this one. Has great info.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy

FishJunky said:


> Go to pierandsurf.com site is just like this one. Has great info.
> 
> THANKS FJ,,,
> LOOKS LIKE WE ALL CAN'T WAIT,,, Websight will help!


----------



## backlashed

Doboy said:


> hatteras1
> I just can't understand the worry about salt & "The Motor" in a weeks time?
> Would 1 week of salt water use, damage something?
> I really don't know,,, but I'm having a hard time believing it would?
> Why couldn't you Bring your flushing 'headphones' and fresh water flush it after each use?[/COLOR]


Electrolosis, migrating electrons move molecules of metal at a pretty good clip in saltwater, and it will eat at all your metal parts on the boat. and trailer You might get some help from a sacrificial anode but I'm not certain.

'Fresh' water down there isn't always so fresh, flushing may not do the job you want it to do. We drink bottled water when we are there.


----------



## backlashed

hatteras1 said:


> they also have campgrounds on the island, but i can't give you prices. they are clean and seem nice. "there are 10,000 misquitos for every visitor".... maybe i exaggerated
> a bit.......


We stay at Camp Hatterass in Waves, probably the nicest on HI. There is also a KOA about 100 yards down NC12 and Ocean Waves campground a half mile further south is very cheap, clean and TIGHT. There is a nice CG in Frisco that has great sites right on the sound.

Only place we had problems with mosquitos was Collington Island. There it was a mad dash from the truck, up the steps and into the house befor you got carried off. Never had a problem with them on Hatteras, but we go only in the summer months.


----------



## backlashed

ShakeDown said:


> I was in obx early June last year (corolla). Surf fishing was terrible, but I rented a center console and fished Oregon inlet and whacked the flounder. Name of the company was big wave boat rentals. Would do it again in a heartbeat.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Last June was terrible, wind out of the SW and blowing hard, the water was murky and the mackrel and other big game fish stayed away in the clear. Even the piers were doing poorly, they were only catching croaker and spot. Little ones too.

I've never had much luck there in June.


----------



## ShakeDown

I rented the 17 foot maycraft by the day. Dude will launch you in the sound. What they do is, book the entire week for you. The boat is reserved for you for the week so you have flexibilty in terms of weather, waves, etc. They are real cool about it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Treeman

Shakedowns idea sounds great. But if you're landlocked ...
I was raised in Va Bch and went to Duck, Nags Head, Hatteras for 35yrs. By June, if you're talking about surf fishing, most of the puppy drum(red fish) and spec trout have already migrated into the sound and north into Chesapeake Bay, estuaries following finger mullet by the millions.
Flouner can be caught all summer. Long casting rod and a Texas/flounder rig right in the surf 15-50 ft from the edge during high tide preferably. Cast with the shore line. Retrieve just fast enough to keep it off the bottom.
Pompano can be caught in June if the water temps are right, steady 60 at least. Clearer water the better just before, during, or just after high tide. Bottom rigs, little gold hooks w/red or orange bead, sand fleas, fresh shrimp, small strips of squid, and the best is clam strips. Very little pieces. Dont cast far. Theres generally a little 1-2' drop at the edge of the surf 10-20' from the beach, just off that edge.. If you time it right you may get some migrating north. They're delicious and easy to clean.
Big blues will be in abundance. Casting spoons or stick baits(gotcha plugs ). And bottom rigs with cut bait, squid, etc. If you want I have a smoked fish dip recipe that you can't set down once you start eating. Youll be fighting over the last cracker full.
There's generally still some spot, croaker, etc. Dog fish, sharks are plentiful (black tips), skates/rays, etc.
If you're on a pier you may get some Spanish mackerel running or an occasional cobia.


----------



## hatteras1

treeman.......guessing you are a beachbuggy too. i'm 11799 and also OBPA..
where do you fish (within a 1/4 mile or so) as were tightlipped ;-) 
#1 hatteras inlet near fastwater
cape point during the week
surf at billy mitchell
south beach
lighthouse pilings


----------



## Treeman

No Hatteras1, that would of been cool though. A 4wd is definitely the way to go though. I fished, crabbed and surfed from Ocracroke to the Chesapeake Bay. Depending on the month, the surf or fishing report. Hatteras Inlet, Frisco, the Point, Buxton, Avon, Salvo, Rodanthe, Oregon Inlet, Nags Head, Duck, Corolla, Sandbridge, Rudee Inlet, Lynnhaven inlet, Chesapeake Bay Bridge, Hampton Roads Bay Bridge Tunnel, Oceanview...in June I'd probably be up in lynnhaven around the islands fishing for specs and redfish, drifting for flounder or hunting for cobia in the bay.


----------

